# W8 badges



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

Now *in stock*, if there is someone who needs it








ONE idea is to make a "VW" badge using the W from it and a V from V5 / V6








more info: [email protected]


----------



## AuForm (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: W8 badges (Cullen)*

Didn't know you were running a bussines. Guess you're back in the US. 
I'm not a fan of rebadging though.

PJ


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: W8 badges (AuForm)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Didn't know you were running a bussines. Guess you're back in the US. 
I'm not a fan of rebadging though.

PJ[HR][/HR]​Nope still here in europe








Due to all the requests for euro parts I send stuff now and then still working for the same company as before...


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: W8 badges (AuForm)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Didn't know you were running a bussines. Guess you're back in the US. 
I'm not a fan of rebadging though.

PJ[HR][/HR]​BTW sat in and "under" the Passat W8 today, interesting car, did you see the wipers on it? (no the badge is NOT from that car







)


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: W8 badges (Cullen)*

You have to give a better review than just "interesting car", how much different than the regular passat is the suspension lowered, etc...


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: W8 badges (Giancarlo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You have to give a better review than just "interesting car", how much different than the regular passat is the suspension lowered, etc...[HR][/HR]​It was standing next to a "normal" B5.5 and I didn't look at the stance all that much but, I dunno I wouldn't say the height stook out at all, in fact the appearance is quite subtle, I have to confess, it is SO subtle that if I had one I would REMOVE the W8 badge, and it would be kinda like a Limited Golf in its days...








Isn't it gonna come over to that side? 
Guess they all are 4mo huh?


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: W8 badges (Cullen)*

I'm in Mexico and they are saying by march-april they will be open to special orders, but nothing is for sure.
I'm thinking of getting either a W8 passat or an M3 close to the end of the year, I know the M3 is a better car and all, but there is a big price difference, besides I'm a little scared of all the trouble I have heard about M3's, even though in the states they don't drive them as hard, highways are not exactly punishing for a 343hp car that goes 75mph.
So I'm interested in all the reviews about the W8. 
Was the Interior very different?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: W8 badges (Giancarlo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So I'm interested in all the reviews about the W8. 
Was the Interior very different?
[HR][/HR]​Not really as I was scanning for interesting parts that could be interesting for B5-B5.5 owners, I'd say quite similair..


----------

